# borderline smear 1 month b4 IVF



## DanniB (Mar 13, 2005)

I have just found out that I have a borderline smear test result and am due to start IVF next month.  Will this affect things?  I ave been asked to go for a repeat smear in October and have previously had coloscopy work (4 years ago)  I desperately don't want to put off IVF as I have been preparing emotionally for 9 months.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I would suggest checking with your GP how serious they would class things. My gut feeling is to go ahead with IVF as if it was that serious you would be having another colposcopy immediately cos of your previous history. As they haven't organised that, I would go for it.

Ruth


----------

